# Source Check - Iron Pharma



## Miami305 (Jul 26, 2019)

Iron Pharma?

Sketchy YouTube channel. Clean Website.


----------



## Deadhead (Jul 26, 2019)

Umm.... I have no idea but if they have a youtube channel they must be legit.....


----------



## Jin (Jul 26, 2019)

Advertising on YouTube?


Stay far away.


----------



## Massacre (Jul 26, 2019)

Don’t be the guy that makes me embarrassed to say we share the same city, bruh.


----------



## Miami305 (Jul 26, 2019)

Massacre said:


> Don’t be the guy that makes me embarrassed to say we share the same city, bruh.



Teach me something then. I could use the help.


----------



## Jin (Jul 26, 2019)

Miami305 said:


> Teach me something then. I could use the help.



This is close to asking for a source.

If you have specific questions about a source, please ask. 

Most of us have trusted, private sources. Some use websites but that is always a role of the dice. 

Finding a quality source takes building relationships and time. It doesn’t happen by asking random people on the internet. 

FWIW I feel your frustration because it took me a long time to find my own trusted source.


----------



## Miami305 (Jul 26, 2019)

Jin said:


> This is close to asking for a source.
> 
> If you have specific questions about a source, please ask.
> 
> ...




That really wasn’t my intention. I just meant how to really decipher between labs and such. With it being legal in other countries I just thought it was possible a company really could have a website or YouTube channel. Especially for pharma companies that sell in countries not requiring a prescription.


----------



## Jin (Jul 26, 2019)

Websites offering aas from overseas are an option. I’ve had success early on before I had a local source. 

One of those sources was based in Turkey IIRC.


----------



## Deadhead (Jul 26, 2019)

Jin said:


> This is close to asking for a source.
> 
> If you have specific questions about a source, please ask.
> 
> ...



This is true


----------



## Emily (Jul 26, 2019)

It is company for provide peptides or raws in Hongkong? and I have seen it in other place.


----------



## pizza (Jul 26, 2019)

Jin said:


> Most of us have trusted, private sources. Some use websites but that is always a role of the dice.



I have a question ... 

re: these private sources, are they like chemists? Or people who simply have access to pharmaceuticals? Like, with Vicodin, I knew a guy who ran his own independent pharmacy shop, and I was able to get them that way (I now stay far away from these fwiw), but with these private sources I've wondered if they are people who just know what they are doing and create product in their own lab or, if they just have access because of their job. 

I am not looking for a source, but I am curious re: my question above.


----------



## Deadhead (Jul 26, 2019)

pizza said:


> I have a question ...
> 
> re: these private sources, are they like chemists? Or people who simply have access to pharmaceuticals? Like, with Vicodin, I knew a guy who ran his own independent pharmacy shop, and I was able to get them that way (I now stay far away from these fwiw), but with these private sources I've wondered if they are people who just know what they are doing and create product in their own lab or, if they just have access because of their job.
> 
> I am not looking for a source, but I am curious re: my question above.



Alot of these are makeing their own from raws


----------



## Jin (Jul 26, 2019)

pizza said:


> I have a question ...
> 
> re: these private sources, are they like chemists? Or people who simply have access to pharmaceuticals? Like, with Vicodin, I knew a guy who ran his own independent pharmacy shop, and I was able to get them that way (I now stay far away from these fwiw), but with these private sources I've wondered if they are people who just know what they are doing and create product in their own lab or, if they just have access because of their job.
> 
> I am not looking for a source, but I am curious re: my question above.



Both. 

They either have direct access to Rx products overseas (or sometimes domestic if HGH) or make their own orals/oils from raws. Or both. 

Some are chemists, some are skilled but not formally trained. I’ve never heard of anyone synthesizing their own raws. Almost all that comes from China from industrial laboratories.


----------



## pizza (Jul 26, 2019)

Jin said:


> Both.
> 
> They either have direct access to Rx products overseas (or sometimes domestic if HGH) or make their own orals/oils from raws. Or both.
> 
> Some are chemists, some are skilled but not formally trained. I’ve never heard of anyone synthesizing their own raws. Almost all that comes from China from industrial laboratories.



Super interesting. Thanks, guys.


----------



## Jin (Jul 26, 2019)

pizza said:


> Super interesting. Thanks, guys.



Taking notes, copper?


----------

